# Longines Legend - Strap Options



## Repeater (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've got the Legend incomng . Given the low quality of the OEM strap, I want to give it a different look. My options are, light brown croc strap or a tan vintage/distressed leather (e.g. Horween Shell Cordovan Straps) with a deployant.

Which one do you think suits the Legend better? Please feel free to reccomend other options or sources for a strap.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I vote for black croc....


----------



## abuemily (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not much of a brown strap/black face kind of guy. I wear my Legend on either a Tropic (nice vintage look) or a Nato strap (black or Bond). You can get the Tropic from Modena straps (22mm), and the Nato's, well, anywhere.


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

I wear mine on a NAto most of the time. I've seen pictures of it on mesh and that looks great. I'm not a fan of croc at all...that's just me though.:-x

Chris


----------



## bigflax925 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got mine on a Panatime deep oil leather "Chameleon" and it looks great.

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-87306363192469_2039_60615331


----------



## Repeater (Nov 1, 2007)

bigflax925 said:


> I've got mine on a Panatime deep oil leather "Chameleon" and it looks great.
> 
> http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-87306363192469_2039_60615331


I really like the Chameleon:-! How thick is the strap? Also, does the watch sit comfotably on the wrist?


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Low quality? I never thought that. Even so, I have put mine on a variety of straps. I like straps that can get wet.


----------



## Repeater (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Suddha - very practical options. :-!

My main issue with the OEM strap is that it squeaks when moved/adjusted (perhaps b/c it's brand new?). Otherwise not bad, but I'd prefer 4mm+ in thickness.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

OK for leather but I believe this one looks *great* on a nice Tropic strap...


----------



## kripaws (Jun 30, 2008)

Repeater said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got the Legend incomng . Given the low quality of the OEM strap, I want to give it a different look. My options are, light brown croc strap or a tan vintage/distressed leather (e.g. Horween Shell Cordovan Straps) with a deployant.
> 
> Which one do you think suits the Legend better? Please feel free to reccomend other options or sources for a strap.


Assumimg it will be mounted on the timepiece for use only in desk dive mode, take a look at Stone Creek Straps, SavageStraps, or Heroic 18, just to name a couple or three. Their products are most excellent quality and will enhance any timepiece. I like them because they add a touch of custom style to your timepiece. Good Luck!!:-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Wish to revive this thread as I've also joined the Club LLD too. Woo hooo... will post pics soon but now here's the Question. Does anyone try putting on a Mesh bracelet such as Omega, Jurgens, Staib or Lonestars on a LLD ? Does mesh bracelet look good on Legend Diver ;-)?


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, my vote goes for either a Zulu or a Gasbones strap. If you want to go high-end, you should contact Shane Delaurian for one of his masterpiece straps. No one is better than him (I have no professional connection to him).


----------



## Hiscocks (May 10, 2009)

Been looking for one of these for some time and randomly came across them the other day:

http://www.strapcode.com/store/nato...8.html?osCsid=2e2221084c006af1eaa527abee88c39

Here is a pic (from a user of this forum IIRC) with a smaller width strap (that would annoy me!) just to show how good it looks as the khaki/beige really matches the indices on the dial.










I ordered one a week or so ago and i think they tried to deliver it on Friday - got the inevitable red slip and was inevitably turned away by the Post Orifice yesterday because it 'wasn't back yet' :roll:


----------



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots everyone.

How come we're talking 22 mm ?? isn't that a 20 mm one ??

Brown croc looks great IMHO,but I have to say that the original strap to me is the best so far. And very hard to replace I guess. The only one that can barely look like it would be a carbon look with white stitching. Still...it would be a lot thicker than the original one.

Maybe I should just oreder an original one from my AD...:think:


----------



## Hiscocks (May 10, 2009)

Read my post again carefully - the one shown is smaller, as an example - but I was pointing out that I had found some actual 22mm ones.

Cheers
ped


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hiscocks said:


> Read my post again carefully - the one shown is smaller, as an example - but I was pointing out that I had found some actual 22mm ones.
> 
> Cheers
> ped


Great Huntdown Hiscocks ! Gettocards, try clicking the URL link on Hiscock's previous post n u will see the similar 22mm Nato:thanks


----------



## Hiscocks (May 10, 2009)

Cheers - should be picking mine up today but going to be bogged down at work until later so will have to wait until tomorrow - then I will get some shots up for everyone!


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Hirsch Heavy Calf


----------



## Hiscocks (May 10, 2009)

Some snaps:


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

I can't remember who, but someone posted a pic of the LLD on a timefactors sand coloured canvas strap that I thought looked dy-no-mite. 

I am eagerly awaiting my LLD in the mail...it's driving me a little nuts I must admit.


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

cp_ste.croix said:


> I can't remember who, but someone posted a pic of the LLD on a timefactors sand coloured canvas strap that I thought looked dy-no-mite.
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting my LLD in the mail...it's driving me a little nuts I must admit.


That was probably me:-d










I can also recommend a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap:
(...put on reversed, with the small - matching - squares on the outside)










Or a ZRC waterproof leather strap:


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

that fisrt combo is so absolutely sweet...and the TF strap is cheepcheep!

I'm on the hunt for a tropic now, it seems they're harder than hen's teeth to find for some reason. Or it's also possible I am an idiot and they're widely available...lol.


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

cp_ste.croix said:


> that fisrt combo is so absolutely sweet...and the TF strap is cheepcheep!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a tropic now, it seems they're harder than hen's teeth to find for some reason. Or it's also possible I am an idiot and they're widely available...lol.


Here you go :-!

http://modenawatch.com/product.sc?categoryId=20&productId=36


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just recieved this 22mm khaki nato from StrapCode.com.

Must say I'm very pleased with the look:-d


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

I just ordered one of the TF canvas straps...cheers!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Repeater said:


> Thanks Suddha - very practical options. :-!
> 
> My main issue with the OEM strap is that it squeaks when moved/adjusted (perhaps b/c it's brand new?). Otherwise not bad, but I'd prefer 4mm+ in thickness.


DiModdell Chronissimo waterproof leather strap.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a vintage-looking strap I had. But Rich/Toshi can make something very similar.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Remember2 said:


> Just recieved this 22mm khaki nato from StrapCode.com.
> 
> Must say I'm very pleased with the look:-d


I could totally see James Bond wearing this combo. b-)


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

caesarmascetti said:


> DiModdell Chronissimo waterproof leather strap.


I have this strap, I think it overpowers the watch visually because of its width and thickness near the lugs.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't decide if I'd like a Dwatch or LL more. The Legend is jut so simple and classy, yet NOT dress only, in a way that I thinki only Rolex and Omega can pull off. Damndamndamn. I wonder if my kids will notice if I sell the dog?


lol


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Custom A.B.P. Gator done to near OEM spec dimenions (+10MM length on the buckle end) but meant to utilize the OEM hardware. Now, impatiently waiting for the watch to get back from a warranty repair.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Yo guys, I found a nice soft olive green strap from a guy in my country and here's a wristshot from me. Now, I'm officially a LLD owner ! Let me know what do u guys think of the combination on my LLD:think:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

I like it:-!
Anyone know where to pick one up in the US?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks like a Tech Swiss strap, in the states watchmaterial .com sells those, just key word search 'olive' on their page.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's mine on a tan NATO from Rich at Globalwatchband.com (no affiliation):


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

I will take some pics, but my new to me Longines Legend arrived today and I tried it on a Time Factors retro rubber strap, a TWB calf, a thick Panerai style brown strap, a Hirsch Mariner and finally a Brady Strap. I actually like the OEM strap a lot, but the Brady Strap may be my favorite since it is similar to the OEM but thicker. I like the Panerai style as well, but that would be more during winter. I will also go with the Time Factors from time to time when feeling really retro!

As for the watch, absolutely beautiful. Reminds me a bit of my Speedy and surprisingly light (85 grams on the OEM strap).


----------



## Madrox (Oct 8, 2008)

god i hate this thread


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

RALaustin said:


> ...I tried it on a Time Factors retro rubber strap...I will also go with the Time Factors from time to time when feeling really retro!...


I just ordered a pair of the 'flat' ended ProPlof styled 22's from Eddie the other night, one for my Legend and the other I intend to try on my MKII LRRP 3-6-9 MilSub when it gets here. Looking foward to seeing your pic.


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, great thread. I am also looking to replace my OEM strap on the LLD.


----------



## Bateman (Oct 17, 2008)

Just picked up a Legend Diver (no date) today from an AD (so they're still out there) and put it on a brown Azimuth stap:



















(apologies for the sh##ty iPhone pics. Can't find my camera.)


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Pics on Squinky tropic, Time Factors rubber and OEM strap, which I have decided I really like.

Rob 
RALAustin


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the tropics Rob! My Squinky collection is nearly all 20mm save for one curved end that doesn't quite work with the watch.

I did get my watch back from a warranty stop earlier than expected...yesterday.

Here it is on a custom A.B.P. gator strap done to near O.E.M. dimensions so it can use the factory buck.


----------



## Repeater (Nov 1, 2007)

Cowbiker said:


> I like the tropics Rob! My Squinky collection is nearly all 20mm save for one curved end that doesn't quite work with the watch.
> 
> I did get my watch back from a warranty stop earlier than expected...yesterday.
> 
> Here it is on a custom A.B.P. gator strap done to near O.E.M. dimensions so it can use the factory buck.


 This strap rocks!  How do you like the quality? I am looking for a nice croc for my Legend...


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you.

Atelier du Bracelet Parisien, A.B.P. Paris made it custom, I worked with Romain there. The material is their acz3 Gator. Construction and attention to detail are professional caliber. The material itself is definitely not for the water but it does draw compliments. Feel free to PM me with more questions.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

RALaustin said:


> ...Time Factors rubber and OEM strap, which I have decided I really like.


Rob,

I decided you were spot on, I got the flat end version though, easily Eddie's best strap to date and my LLD's wet strap, thanks for pointing it out! BTW, I did a 3/8 mile ocean swim in a triathlon today with this setup, back to the Gator for exaggerating how rough the seas were out there today.:-d
























Cheers,

Sean


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

So I'm curious as to how big this watch wears compared to a standard 42/44mm diver with an outside external bezel? Is this more akin to the 39mm aqua terra or railmaster that wears bigger due to the effect of being more dial (as the longines dial is inside)? or is it about the same size as there is a bezel?


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it wears a touch bigger than some 42mm watches, like you said because of the large crystal and narrow bezel. It is perfectly balanced IMO.

Dan


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

rvbert8 said:


> So I'm curious as to how big this watch wears compared to a standard 42/44mm diver with an outside external bezel? Is this more akin to the 39mm aqua terra or railmaster that wears bigger due to the effect of being more dial (as the longines dial is inside)? or is it about the same size as there is a bezel?


The LLD is one of the smallest watches I own, my wrist is 7.25-7.5" and fairly flat, IMHO the dial diameter isn't the issue in wearing this watch as much as the lug length (springbar to springbar), it is a longer watch for it's dial size. This said, it wears nicely with cuffs.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived Friday What a wonderful elegant watch. I tried a custom leather with racing holes first.










But then It went onto the Omega mesh and has stayed there.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

That large hole rally is classy!

Despite what I dropped on my custom ABP Gator, I've thought much about ATG's Monaco Racing Strap, Vintage Stitch, as possibly the perfect dry strap for this watch.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

So many strap options with so little money left in my pocket to spent on other straps ... U guys really make this thread so interesting to check out


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a 22 mm Tropic on order, but in the mean time, the LLD on an old leather strap. It is a German made strap and is very thick, 4 mm.


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a 44mm diver to compare it to that they could post a comparison shot of?


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

I have my LLD shown next to a bunch of watches between 41 and 45 in the pics at the below link. The lugs are a little longer than some other 42mm watches, but I compare it to a bit bigger SMP in terms of size and fit since it is just a little longer and just a little thicker, and has the same low but broad across feel as the SMP.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=290266


----------



## Chuck P (Aug 12, 2008)

RALaustin said:


> I have my LLD shown next to a bunch of watches between 41 and 45 in the pics at the below link. The lugs are a little longer than some other 42mm watches, but I compare it to a bit bigger SMP in terms of size and fit since it is just a little longer and just a little thicker, and has the same low but broad across feel as the SMP.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=290266


Great photos of a great collection! That Legend is beautiful!

Chuck


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Cowbiker said:


> Rob,


Right on... I have the TF rubber on my LLD as well, though it's on my father's wrist right now. I didn't realize Eddie was selling a flat end version now. I need to get a 20mm version for my Sub.

Also, big props for actually using your LLD for wet workouts.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

suddha said:


>


Now that's a photo! :-! Class, even under pressure.b-)


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I picked up a 22mm Corvus Bond Nato for my MKII LRRP MilSub Custom, but figured I'd try it on the LLD to help break in the strap while waiting on my LRRP.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Just dug up some other 22's I had for my lost-in-transit Precista PRS-50:-(
Black Ginsler Shark w/ polished Hadley Roma deployant clasp. Now that I have it on a Brtlng style band, I am convinced ATG's Monaco Racing Strap Vintage Stitch would be a knock out on this piece.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

That watch would look good with a rubber band holding it to your wrist. 

What a versatile piece!!!!! Love It!!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

I am teetering between this watch and another and the only thing that makes me pause about the LLD is the lack of AR coating. I have noticed glare off of many of the photos in this thread and wonder if any of the LLD owners have seen it as a problem.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Leather works well this watch, but stick with exotics, they're better than calf grain imho. Rubber or tropics are better for summer months when you tend to sweat or get wet~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy dive watches as I wear a watch 24hrs a day, from the morning shower to the pool and beyond. The leather I have on the Legend although nice frustrates me as I have to remember to take it off all the time. 

So I ordered one of my all time favorite rubber straps the Bling Ocean Racer Pro and I think the Legend will look the business on that retro styled strap when it gets here.


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

any updated pics Jamie?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

The latest, Maratac Elite 'Truesize' from Broadarrow.net, rather than a notched 24MM these are now offered 20/20 and for 22/22. While the strap addresses many people's gripe that the OEM strap is too thin at the lugs, be forewarned, this strap is LONG for this watch, I am on the tightest hole with a 7.25/7.5" wrist.


----------



## ivaloto (Jul 2, 2008)

Any NOS 22mm Tropic?

Regards


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

WUS: RL Austin runs a Large hole tropic on his, I have a 22mm curved end weave and it does NOT work for the watch due to the shape of the lugs and the shallow case, a straight end 22mm weave would look nice, if you could find one.

Many run the Moden silicone Tropic, which has the weave print, but no taper and the keepers are plain box rather than weave pattern, inexpensive strap, but consider upgrading the springbars as what comes with it are light for what the LLD costs.


----------



## Desotti (Nov 6, 2008)

Another good choice for the LLD, if used as a "desk diver", is the Hirsch Rivetta:



















The strap itself is extremely well made and IMHO this watch looks just terrific with it.

Cheers!


----------



## macshark (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey all. I'd like to revive this thread, cause I am seriously leaning toward getting one of these great LLD's. But, the one I tried on did squeak terribly where the band meets the lug. I saw one other member state the same thing. Does this go away? Or is getting a new strap a requirement? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Desotti (Nov 6, 2008)

That only happens with the original strap and is not like to go away with time, but it's not as bad as it sounds either, once the watch is on the wrist.

Cheers!


----------



## jabba (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, mates

I also love the LLD and begun making straps for it...and for other watches as well.
But all my prototype straps are initially made for the diver...so it have some.

*CIABELLO*​


















*HYENA*​



























*GHEGOI*(not a serie, just one strap from an old belt)​


















*RUSTED METAL*​



























*PREDATOR*​



























*BIG GIGEA*​


















*BOMBARDIER*​


















*TEXAS RANGER*​


















*ALEXANDER*​









*RED OCTOBER*​


















*ANNIBAL*

















​
Hoping I'm not bugging you too much...your comments would be useful.
All the best,
Cristian


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, those look very nice *jabba*! Definitely goes with the vintage style of the watch.


----------



## phlllpy (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice seeing more Legend divers...

Does anyone know the lug width on the OEM strap & buckle? I assume it is 22/20, but it would be good to know for sure.


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

Just received a Micah French Canvas strap...had to take some quick photos









And my other favorites:


----------



## Northwestguy (Sep 20, 2009)

All Great Looks Andrew!


----------



## pecanpaj (Oct 4, 2011)

Great looking combos! Where did you buy that middle sand-coloured strap?


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

pecanpaj said:


> Great looking combos! Where did you buy that middle sand-coloured strap?


timefactors.com - Canvas Strap 22mm Sand


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

I did a lot of searching and came up with this solution..It works for me but some may take exception to it..BUT I don't dive and bought this watch because to me, its one of the most classy, retro style watches out there...

Black Ostrich Leg by Koon Wong of K-Strap, in 22/20mm so I could use the original buckle.

www.k-straps.com - Historic & Contemporary Watch Straps


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

View attachment 996966


Just received this strap. Wasn't planning on using it for this watch, but pretty happy with the combo. 
If I would have ordered intentionally for the LLD, I would have tried to color match the stitching with the hour markers. O Well.


----------



## DIEGOBUS (Jan 11, 2012)

zzzzzeke said:


> Just received a Micah French Canvas strap...had to take some quick photos
> 
> View attachment 665897
> 
> ...


congratulations! one of the best options I have seen. I´m going to copy you


----------

